# Idaho Electrical Code and the NEC



## eyemxtinct (Apr 2, 2013)

Can someone do some clarifying for me as to what the Idaho electrical code means when it states (for example): “Delete article 210.8(A)(7) and replace with the following” 

I’m licensed up here in WA and we follow codes to the T and typically don’t make deviations, so this whole delete thing has me confused.

(moving out of WA state as it’s become to “PC” for this r*dn*ck and way too expensive.....can’t afford to buy a house on electrician wages)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

NEC is a public document put out by NFPA every 3 years. Every State adopts it to SOME degree. They may exempt certain sections (or rewrite them) or modify the scope. For example last I knew (over 10 years ago) New Jersey uses NEC as is, except that they exempt schools and casinos from following it. Virginia deletes all the AFCI crap. The arc flash rule was put on hold for several years in many states. Also the State often delays adoption for several years.

NEC is subject to capture by manufacturers. AFCI is a great example. There is zero evidence that it has reduced fires or anything else except that it has drastically increased nuisance tripping and brought with it while house surge protectors because the “cheap” AFCI breakers aren’t surge rated for the location. So many state boards have widely removed those sections from the state Code.

What you need to do is look carefully at the original NEC and the Idaho substitutions side by side. It will be very obvious what they are doing. In many cases such as AFCI you can just install it anyway even if it’s exempt but that one in particular will probably price you out of jobs where you are paying $100 per breaker and your competitor is paying $10.

Occasionally state and local codes are more strict such as requiring only underground SE vs overhead masts.

Few states adopt NEC as is. Or they adopt but don’t enforce. Most state and local Code officials have “update classes” where they cover this. It’s well worth going to the class and getting your CEUs.


----------

